# The walking Dead... eure meinung?



## Rurdo (3. März 2013)

Hallo Leute!
Ich für meinen Teil bin riesen Fan von The Walking Dead...
Was haltet ihr von der Serie?


----------



## Combi (3. März 2013)

die serie is sehr gut.schön viel blut 
allerdings gibt es ja die cut und uncut version.
ich schaue nur die uncut,da siehste echt mal splatter-tv vom feinsten..^^


----------



## Nazzy (3. März 2013)

sehr gute Serie. Wird jede Woche auf Fox geschaut


----------



## cryzen (3. März 2013)

ich Kenne kein Zombie Film der besser von den Effekten aussieht der einzige ist Dawn of teh Dead der rankommt der rest ist nur bullshit 

TWD 4 EVER !!!!!!!!!!!!! bin schon bei staffel3 ep 12 so sry


----------



## Rurdo (3. März 2013)

Staffel ep 4?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2013)

Ist Hammergeil, leider habe ich kein SKY 
ich hoffe die bringen bald die dritte Staffel.


----------



## Rurdo (3. März 2013)

Die dritte staffel ist schon zur hälfte fertig und wird auch schon bis zur folge 11 (letzten Freitag) ausgestrahlt^^
Sky hab ich auch nicht.. zur not gibts Streamdienste ala movie2k oder kinox...

EDIT: ich fahr grad ärgstens auf "The Mercy of the Living" ab... Die Szene wo Rick sich Lori einbildet in Folge 10 ist einfach hammer^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2013)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Die dritte staffel ist schon zur hälfte fertig und wird auch schon bis zur folge 11 (letzten Freitag) ausgestrahlt^^
> Sky hab ich auch nicht.. zur not gibts Streamdienste ala movie2k oder kinox...
> 
> EDIT: ich fahr grad ärgstens auf "The Mercy of the Living" ab... Die Szene wo Rick sich Lori einbildet in Folge 10 ist einfach hammer^^


 
Aber noch nicht im FreeTV oder?


----------



## Rurdo (3. März 2013)

Also die 3 Staffel spielts bis jetzt nur auf FOX... Stimmt das is ja PayTV 
FreeTV wird wohl noch ne ganze weile dauern (Ich schätze so ca ein halbes Jahr nachdem die Staffel fertig ist oder am start der 4 staffel...)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2013)

*******


----------



## Combi (3. März 2013)

im moment bin ich bei staffel 4 episode 10.der hammer.
hoffe der sprung auf staffel 5 dauert nicht so lange.
und alles schön in full hd..geil


----------



## Da_Obst (3. März 2013)

Ich hab mir das ne Zeit lang gegeben, aber mittlerweile hängts mir zum Hals raus... --> jedem das seine 

Vor allem mit dieser Lori hab ich kämpfen müssen, dieser Charakter hat mir die ganze Show vermiest...


Spoiler



Boah, war ich erleichtert als die den Löffel abgegeben hat... 



Naja, ich bin ja eher der Mystery-Fan, Fringe und Lost sind da eher mein Kaliber... C:


----------



## Rurdo (4. März 2013)

Combi schrieb:


> im moment bin ich bei staffel 4 episode 10.der hammer.
> hoffe der sprung auf staffel 5 dauert nicht so lange.
> und alles schön in full hd..geil



Du hast da wohl 2 tasten vertauscht^^


----------



## cryzen (4. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ist Hammergeil, leider habe ich kein SKY
> ich hoffe die bringen bald die dritte Staffel.


 

free tv das wird wohl nicht 1 jahr dauern dann die 1 udn 2 kamen auch erst letztes jahr wo die 3 im pay tv angefangen hat


----------



## JackOnell (4. März 2013)

Ab der Dritten Season wude es erst richtig gut


----------



## Rurdo (4. März 2013)

Ich finde die 3 Season hat überhaupt nicht die spannung die Season 1+2 hatten...
In season 3 wird nurnoch geballert mit unbegrenzt munition (woher die gruppe die ganzen STGs und Munition her hat, frag ich mich bis heute) und ohne viel Story...
Season 1 und 2 waren einfach besser, wie man sich ne Zombie-apokalypse eben vorstellt (dauernd Munitionsmangel, kein unterschlupf, spannende geschichten über Charaktere wie z.b. Sofia )


----------



## JackOnell (5. März 2013)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Season 1 und 2 waren einfach besser, wie man sich ne Zombie-apokalypse eben vorstellt (dauernd Munitionsmangel, kein unterschlupf, spannende geschichten über Charaktere wie z.b. Sofia )



Und damit war es ausgereizt, ab der dritten kommt endlich Bewegung in die Sache


----------



## Mr.Fore (6. März 2013)

Wird schwächer...

Wie so vieles... LOST hat ja auch nach der dritten Staffel stark an Spannung eingebüßt...

Mir gefiel dieses Survival-Horror-Szenariomit ständiger Ressourcen-Knappheit auch sehr gut. Meinetwegen hätte man möglichst lang auf den mitunter surreal wirkenden Auswirkungen der *Seuche* rumreiten können...

Zudem finde ich, dass die Leute sich wenig darum scheren, wie der Rest der Welt aussieht, wie es länger als in drei Tagen weiter gehen soll, etc.



Spoiler



Die Stadt ist zu groß und zu gut ausgestattet, das Gefägnis bindet die Gruppe so sehr an einen Ort





Spoiler



Lori hat mich genervt. Ein Glück isse tot. Furien und Kinder versauen ALLE Serien. HIMYM, Scrubs, einfach alle...


----------



## Low (6. März 2013)

Staffel 1 ist ist ganz gut aber dann nimmt es rapide ab


----------



## Julian1303 (18. März 2013)

Hammer geil, gibt keine bessere Serie. Und Sky hab ich ebenfalls nicht, hatte mir nach Staffel 2 im freien TV die ersten drei Teile der 3. Staffel gestreamt


----------



## Vhailor (18. März 2013)

Ich finde die Serie rotzelangweilig. 1+2 gingen noch, aber die dritte hat dem Fass den Boden der Langeweile ausgeschlagen. Lori ist zudem die ungekrönte Königin der nervigsten Seriendarsteller von 2000 - (wahrscheinlich) 2050. In Prison Break schon nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte, schießt sie in TWD den Vogel ab. Ihr Kind und später auch ihr Typ sind auch nicht viel besser. Beste Szene wohl markiert durch ihr Ableben ins S03.

Gibt aktuell eine ganze Reihe besserer Serien, wobei das natürlich immer von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängt. Nervtötende Darsteller, die nach dem Wecker gestellt einer nach dem Anderen (vll ja vor Langeweile) draufgehen, gehören da bei mir nicht zu .


----------



## Robonator (18. März 2013)

> Beste Szene wohl markiert durch ihr Ableben ins S03.


Sehr schöner Spoiler. 


Ich finde sowohl Serie als auch Spiel richtig gut. Meiner Meinung ist auch Staffel 3 noch ziemlich gut, leider kommt es mir nur so vor als wenn die eigentliche Bedrohung, die Zombies, immer mehr in den Hintergrund rücken. Ich hab das Gefühl die werden nicht mehr ernst genommen und sind nur noch im Hintergrund.


----------



## Gentlem4n (19. März 2013)

Am Anfang war ich etwas "geschockt" von der Gewaltdarstellung...aber besonders Staffel 2 hat mich total gefesselt. Die ersten Folge von Staffel 3 fand ich bisher etwas mau. Besonders der Charakter des Governors finde ich total unsympathisch...auch wenns vllt gewollt ist.


----------



## Vhailor (19. März 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Spoiler.


 
Oh, ups . Entschuldige bitte. Falls es dich tröstet: Meine Freundin hat mir selbiges damals auch "verhagelt". Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Im konkret vorliegenden Fall kann man sich wohl eher drauf freuen, wann es denn endlich soweit ist!


----------



## Gentlem4n (19. März 2013)

Wurde eigentlich erklärt warum die Zombies so lange überleben können? Ich mein nur mit sich gegenseitig auffressen und evtl mal ein Reh erwischen?


----------



## robbe (19. März 2013)

Gentlem4n schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich erklärt warum die Zombies so lange überleben können? Ich mein nur mit sich gegenseitig auffressen und evtl mal ein Reh erwischen?


 Seit wann brauchen Zombies denn Nahrung? Und gegenseitig auffressen tun sie sich auch nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2013)

@vhailor - Ja, wenigstens eine Sache, wo Vorfreude aufkommt. 
Ansonsten war die erste Staffel noch halbwegs interessant - die zweite schon eher <gähn>. Die dritte Staffel werde ich vielleicht mal angehen, wenn ich wirklich mal Langeweile habe.
Allerdings finde ich das Zombiethema an sich weniger fesselnd und nicht wirklich gruselig - solange da nichts Übernatürliches mitspielt, sind Zombies eigentlich ein Problem, was sich selbst erledigt.
Außer bei "Shaun of the dead" und "Fido", bei denen die Sache aus etwas anderen Blickwinkeln betrachtet wird, ist die Sache eher ausgelutscht.



robbe schrieb:


> Seit wann brauchen Zombies denn Nahrung? Und gegenseitig auffressen tun sie sich auch nicht.


 
Wenn sie keine Nahrung brauchen, warum fallen sie (in der Serie) über Wild und Aas her?
Außerdem gab es in der Serie keine Hinweis auf Übernatürliches - also werden sie schon futtern müssen, damit ihnen nicht der Sprit ausgeht


----------



## Fexzz (19. März 2013)

Find die Serie ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so prickelnd. Hab mir auch Staffel 1+2 angeschaut, anfangs wars noch ganz unterhaltsam, aber ich find die Charaktere alle total platt und die Folgen laufen irgendwie ständig gleich ab.

Aber kann auch daran liegen, dass mir Zombies derzeit einfach zum Hals raus hängen :/


----------



## robbe (19. März 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn sie keine Nahrung brauchen, warum fallen sie (in der Serie) über Wild und Aas her?
> Außerdem gab es in der Serie keine Hinweis auf Übernatürliches - also werden sie schon futtern müssen, damit ihnen nicht der Sprit ausgeht



Sie fressen wahrscheinlich einfach nur aus langeweile, aber nicht weil sie es unbedingt brauchen. Die beiden "Buttler" von Michonne haben sicher ewig nichts mehr zu fressen gekriegt. 
Außerdem, die Viecher nur durch Zerstörung des Hirns töten zu können ist wohl nicht übernatürlich?



Robonator schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Spoiler.
> 
> 
> Ich  finde sowohl Serie als auch Spiel richtig gut. Meiner Meinung ist auch  Staffel 3 noch ziemlich gut, leider kommt es mir nur so vor als wenn die  eigentliche Bedrohung, die Zombies, immer mehr in den Hintergrund  rücken. Ich hab das Gefühl die werden nicht mehr ernst genommen und sind  nur noch im Hintergrund.


 
Wie weit ist die Serie denn im Free TV?

Geht mir genauso. Es geht  irgendwie kaum mehr um die Zombieapokalypse an sich, sondern nur noch um  die Lager der Überlebenden die sich irgendwie alle feindlich gesinnt sind und gegenseitig umbringen wollen. Und falls dann doch hin und wieder mal nen Zombie  vorbeikommt, wird der einfach nebenbei erledigt und schon gehts weiter.
Und  die Charaktere gehen mir sowieso von Folge zu Folge mehr auf die  Nerven. Rick sollte dringend mal zum Psyschodoktor und Karl täte gut  daran sich einfach mal auffressen zu lassen.


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Sie fressen wahrscheinlich einfach nur aus langeweile, aber nicht weil sie es unbedingt brauchen. Die beiden "Buttler" von Michonne haben sicher ewig nichts mehr zu fressen gekriegt.
> Außerdem, die Viecher nur durch Zerstörung des Hirns töten zu können ist wohl nicht übernatürlich?



Na, wenn sie nur Langeweile haben - da gibt es Alternativen, die genau auf den rudimentären IQ zugeschnitten sind - z.B. RTL 2.
Das man das Gehirn treffen muss, ist das einzig halbwegs logische an der ganzen Sache - da sitzt nun mal die Steuerung, solange ihnen nicht anderswo was wächst.
Männliche Zombies sind vielleicht etwas im Vorteil, weil von Männern oft behauptet wird, sie würden mit Körperteilen denken, die in einiger Entfernung vom Kopf liegen - aber das ist den meisten vielleicht schon abgefallen.

Die Serie ist ziemlich nach Schema F.
Eine Apokalypse nach Wahl - Überlebende - eine verbleibende Bedrohung.
Man kloppt sich etwas mit %Bedrohung%, trifft %Überlebende_2% - kloppt sich eventuell mit diesen und vereinigt sich mit den Resten oder auch nicht.
Der überwiegende Teil ist ausgefüllt mit Konflikten innerhalb der Gruppe, gerne auch damit, wer wen hühnert oder mal gehühnert hat, wer der Boss ist, wer der unvermeidliche Quertreiber/Rebell/Verräter ist ...
Seifenopernstandard - nur das die Darsteller meist so aussehen, als hätten sie etwas Seife nötig.

Na ja...  

Es gibt noch "Falling Skies" - das ist noch lahmarschiger plus mehr Pathos, dagegen ist "Walking Dead" praktisch Gold.


----------



## Vhailor (20. März 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Es gibt noch "Falling Skies" - das ist noch lahmarschiger plus mehr Pathos, dagegen ist "Walking Dead" praktisch Gold.


 
Bis auf diesem Punkt stimme ich dir zu . Die Serie ist prinzipiell nahezu gleich, allerdings mit weitaus besseren Charakteren besetzt und einer viel interessanter umgesetzten Handlung. FS hatte zumindest bei mir Startschwierigkeiten, aber dann fand/finde ich sie super. Gleiches trifft auf Revolution zu. Allerdings ist das, als würde man Braeburn mit Pink Lady und Gala vergleichen.


----------



## Infin1ty (20. März 2013)

Bin bei Staffel 3 Folge 11, ich finde dass die Serie gerade extreme Längen hat.
Staffel 2 war deutlich besser.


----------



## OctoCore (21. März 2013)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Bis auf diesem Punkt stimme ich dir zu . Die Serie ist prinzipiell nahezu gleich, allerdings mit weitaus besseren Charakteren besetzt und einer viel interessanter umgesetzten Handlung. FS hatte zumindest bei mir Startschwierigkeiten, aber dann fand/finde ich sie super. Gleiches trifft auf Revolution zu. Allerdings ist das, als würde man Braeburn mit Pink Lady und Gala vergleichen.


 
FS hat theoretisch mehr Potential - Zombies sind eben Zombies, schlurf, schlurf, schmatz, schmatz -, Aliens geben mehr Spielraum.
Aber leider: zuviel lahmer Menschenhickhack, zuwenig Aliens - und immer diese dramatisch schmutzigen Gesichter, als ob die Wassermangel hätten.
Ist halt alles etwas dick aufgetragen, nicht nur der Schmutz - die Charaktere wirken für mich oft noch klischeehafter als die in TWD.
Könnte am Pathos und der Militarykomponente liegen - vielleicht habe ich das einfach zu oft gesehen (und gelesen).
Nur mal als Erklärung meines kritischen Satzes im Vorposting.
Deine Meinung nehme ich zur Kenntnis.  Alles Geschmackssache, sprach der Affe und fraß die Seife.


----------



## ToTm@n (13. Mai 2013)

[x] _Extrem geil _ 

Freu mich schon auf die 3. Staffel


----------



## bravo-two-zero (13. Mai 2013)

Staffel 3 find' ich ehrlich gesagt... zum 

1+2 waren um längen besser.


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

Also für Zombie fans ist das sicherlich n1 meine Freundin findet es auch geil ^^

aber ist nicht so meine Abteilung bitte keine Steine werfen


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juni 2013)

Ich kan mit Zombie- Filmen, Serien oder Spielen leider nicht viel anfangen. Reizt mich leider irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Juni 2013)

Bin absoluter TWD Fan absolute Hammerserie!!


----------



## DocVersillia (5. Juni 2013)

Ich fand es auch geil und freue mich auf die nächste Staffel....ok, es war zwischendurch ein wenig langatmig, aber ok, man kann den Spannungsbogen ja nicht immer hoch halten...das Ende der dritten Staffel fand ich aber sehr seltsam.....


----------



## debalz (5. Juni 2013)

Alles in allem fand ich es sehr gut - manche Charaktere haben genervt, aber die sind zum Glück gestorben (die Blonde mit dem Ausschnitt) - teilweise wurden Entscheidungen vor allem von Rick getroffen wo ich mir gedacht habe - och nö, hättest du jetzt nicht was anderes sagen können (endlich kann ich jetzt in dem Spiel TWD meine eigenen Entscheidungen treffen) - was mir noch in der Serie gefehlt hat war mal quasi ein globaler Blick, jemand der aus einer ganz anderen Ecke des Landes oder der Welt kommt und berichtet oder ein Fetzen Funksprüche, Aufzeichnungen.... die Reduzierung auf Ricks Gruppe gegen den Gouverneur hat zwar seinen Reiz, aber wie gesagt - eine andere Perspektive hin und wieder hätte ich gut gefunden..


----------



## eNortiz (23. Juli 2013)

Ich fand die dritte Staffel war bisher die schwächste...

Die neuen Charaktere haben da zum Glück noch viel gerettet. Die erste Staffel ist immer noch mein Favorit, Handlung end Effekte waren da einfach am besten.


----------



## Rabber (27. August 2013)

Die erste Staffel war die beste ich dachte erst es wäre ein Film wie 28 Days Later aber ab der zweiten ist es nur noch Bullshit die Zombies bilden irgendwie keine Gefahr mehr und es geht ehr um ein Konflikt zwischen den Lebenden.Man hat das Gefühl als ob die Zombies nur noch Mitläufer sind um den ganzen Mist noch als Zombie-Apokalypse zu verkaufen für mich sieht es ehr nach einem Krieg zwischen zwei Fraktionen aus bis jetzt.


----------



## debalz (28. August 2013)

Rabber schrieb:


> Die erste Staffel war die beste ich dachte erst es wäre ein Film wie 28 Days Later aber ab der zweiten ist es nur noch Bullshit die Zombies bilden irgendwie keine Gefahr mehr und es geht ehr um ein Konflikt zwischen den Lebenden.Man hat das Gefühl als ob die Zombies nur noch Mitläufer sind um den ganzen Mist noch als Zombie-Apokalypse zu verkaufen für mich sieht es ehr nach einem Krieg zwischen zwei Fraktionen aus bis jetzt.


Irgendwie ist das aber auch eine der Aussagen der Serie wie ich finde - wenn Menschen zusammenhalten würden und friedlich wären könnte alles viel einfacher und besser sein, aber selbst bei kriegsähnlichen Bedrohungen sind sie dazu nicht in der Lage sondern bilden untereinander wieder verfeindete Grüppchen die sich gegenseitig auf die Köpfe hauen anstatt den gemeinsamen Feind zu bekämpfen


----------



## MOD6699 (28. August 2013)

Geht ja auch kaum anders wenn Menschen ständig zusammen sind dann bilden sich halt Konflikte und ewig werden die auch nicht im Gefängnis bleiben können  

Die Zombies kommen schon wieder keine Angst^^


----------



## dragonlort (4. September 2013)

Wisst ihr schon wann die nächste Staffel kommt? Habe was mit Oktober gehört.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. September 2013)

Am 13. Oktober startet in den USA Staffel 4.


----------



## Joselman (5. September 2013)

Habe mir die ersten 3 Staffeln jetzt in einer Woche reingezogen. Ich kam irgendwie nicht davon los.


----------



## crae (5. September 2013)

Welche Nasenbären haben denn da mit schlecht gestimmt, gab selten sowas gutes, vielleicht noch supernatural.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. September 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Welche Nasenbären haben denn da mit schlecht gestimmt, gab selten sowas gutes, vielleicht noch supernatural.


 


Also ich gucks auch gerne, aber TWD ist absolut keine "top" Serie. Und außerdem wird mir ein zu krasser Hype darum gemacht. 1 Staffel war die beste, die 2te nicht anzugucken, die 3te war einfach nur noch gemetzel mit ner hingezimmerten Story. Aber gemetzel mit Zombies reicht mir.


----------



## Low (7. September 2013)

Bin 1:1 deiner Meinung


----------



## Sefyu_TR (1. Oktober 2013)

Hab nur die erste Staffel gesehen und die war... Naja.... Auf so einer Konstante ohne wirkliche Höhepunkte... Ich wage mal ein "langweilig", weil man mehr daraus hätte machen können.


----------



## Chakka_cor (1. Oktober 2013)

Noch gute 2 Wochen dann kommt endlich die vierte Staffel.

Da wäre eine Mischung aus Staffel 1 und 3 gut


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

Heute startet endlich die neue Staffel!


----------



## dragonlort (14. Oktober 2013)

Wann und wo?


----------



## El-Ahrairah (14. Oktober 2013)

Lief um 9 amerikanischer Zeit. 
Müsste aber auf einschlägigen Seiten schon zu sehen sein...


----------



## dragonlort (14. Oktober 2013)

Dann müsste es ja bald bei sky kommen.


----------



## Chakka_cor (14. Oktober 2013)

Glaub auf Sky kommt es am Do.

Freu mich schon drauf, endlich gibts wieder frische Leber


----------



## El-Ahrairah (14. Oktober 2013)

Die Vorschau zur nächsten Folge verspricht echt viel! 
Weil es einigen hier so geht, dass die Höhepunkte fehlen...nun gut so ist das dann halt. Die können und wollen ja nicht die gesamte Story in einer Staffel raushauen


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. Oktober 2013)

Habe selbst die ersten beiden staffeln gesehen...danach hats mir gereicht. ich liebe zombies, überlebensangst (zumindest im film) und viel blut in verbindung mit diversen kreativen waffen...

aber walking dead is lahm...wirkt auf mich wie die gummibären-bande für die heutige jugend


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde die Serie ist gut. Habe die ersten beiden Staffeln auf englisch geguckt und muss sagen mir mundets. Ist halt i.wie doch keine Zombie-Schlacht und niedermetzel Serie.


----------



## xElv1sHD (10. November 2013)

Am Anfang wars (NOCH) recht neu, aber ab der 4. Staffel ist komplett die Luft raus. Da warte ich lieber auf Season 2 vom gleichnamigen Point n Click Adventure von Telltale Games.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (10. November 2013)

Also ich finde ja die neue Staffel gut. Da gibts immer wieder Überraschungen und momente wie: Nein! Geh da nicht hin!, wie bei guten alten horror filmen ;D


----------



## getsomenuts (26. November 2013)

absolut die Luft raus! Immer das gleiche und am Ende muss man wieder waren auf die nächste Folge... bin aber auch kein großer Serienfan!


----------



## MOD6699 (27. November 2013)

4. Staffel find ich wieder besser als die 3. die doch recht zäh wurde zum schluss. Es sollte jetzt mal was passieren am besten raus ausm Gefängnis.


----------



## Dynamitarde (27. November 2013)

Gehört zu meiner Top 3 Serien Highlights.
1.Breaking Bad  (Heute Abend kommt die letzte Folge, leider.)
2. The Walking Dead  ( 
3. Games of Thrones


----------



## Dynamitarde (27. November 2013)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Glaub auf Sky kommt es am Do.
> 
> Freu mich schon drauf, endlich gibts wieder frische Leber



Donnerstag kommt es glaub ich auf Sky Go in Original Fassung.Freitag kommt es den in Deutscher Fassung raus.


----------



## crooks (27. November 2013)

Also bis auf die erste Hälfte der zweiten Staffel hat mir die Serie richtig gut gefallen!


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (1. Dezember 2013)

Voll gut die Serie des wird immer spannender


----------



## Chakka_cor (1. Dezember 2013)

OstryCzlowiek schrieb:


> Voll gut die Serie des wird immer spannender


 
Muss Dir zustimmen.

Nach den ersten beiden Folgen der 4. Staffel war ich skeptisch ob das noch was wird aber jetzt, nach den Folgen 5, 6 und 7 muss ich wieder sagen es ist einfach nur super!!!!!!


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Also ich finde TWD mega gut  die Staffel mit dem Governeur finde ich ein bisschen lahm, weil sich da alles nur im Gefängnis abspielt, aber die danach (die neuste auch) sind wieder echt gut gelungen und schön brutal


----------



## Amon (5. November 2014)

Staffel 1: Geil!
Staffel 2: Gut
Staffel 3: naja

Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme mir Staffel 4 anzusehen. Bis jetzt ne gute Serie.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. November 2014)

Bin kein freund von... Mir is das zu lw.. Zu wenig aktion.. Und (ja wirklich) zu wenig blut... Selbst bei der uncut...
Bin n richtiger splatter film und schkaf dazu allerh9chstns ein...
Aber jedem das seine... Meiner freundin gefällts.. Daher guck ich es ihr zu liebe... Weil alleine hat sie... Nuja.. Angst... Was ich bei so ner serie relativ lustig finde...
Aber wie gesagt jedem das seine... Meinungsfreiheit FTW


----------



## Amon (5. November 2014)

Wenn man es genau nimmt ist das auch eher eine Drama Serie. Die Zombies bilden half nur die Rahmen Handlung.


----------



## drunkn_master (14. November 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt ist das auch eher eine Drama Serie. Die Zombies bilden half nur die Rahmen Handlung.


 
Was die ganze Serie auch besser macht.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass es nur um dauerhaftes Zombieabschlachten geht....Meeehh


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2014)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Was die ganze Serie auch besser macht.
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass es nur um dauerhaftes Zombieabschlachten geht....Meeehh


 
Tut's aber nicht.

Die Serie ist schon überwiegend eine Dramaserie und beschäftigt sich mMn sehr gut damit, wie weit Menschen gehen, wenn sie an ihre körperlichen und seelischen Grenzen kommen.

Ist nicht umsonst so erfolgreich, besonders die ersten Staffeln hatten es in sich, weit besser als dieses Durchschnitts-Krimi/Liebesdrama-Gedöns, was sonst im Fernsehen läuft.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (21. Januar 2015)

Die ganzen Staffeln liefen letztens noch im Tv.
Also ich finde Sie echt nicht schlecht 

Mfg

Ed


----------

